# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  ** صورة مؤثرة جدآ ..

## ابو مؤمن

[frame="3 98"]*
** صورة مؤثرة جدآ ..*

**

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم :*
*  ' ‏سبعة يظلهم الله بظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله ' ..*
*  وذكر منهم :*
* رجل قلبه معلق بالمساجد*


** 


* ‏لم تحمله هذه الأرجل الصناعية ،,,*
*  بل حمله قلبه ..*
**

* ‏تـُرى كم من رجل*
* أقعده قلبه ولم تـُقعده رجلاه ..؟!*

* كم من رجل ‏فعلا أقعده قلبه*
* وحثته غفلته على الجلوس والتقاعس*

* ‏كم نحن مقصرون .....*

**
* ‏*
* كم من معافى صحيح البدن*
* صحيح القدمين ولكن يمشي بها في سخط الله*

* صورة للعظة والعبرة*
**

[frame="13 70"]*وإن تعدوا نعمة الله لاتحصوها*[/frame]


**

* ‏الحمد ‏لله*
* الذي عافانا مما ابتلاه به*
* وفضلنا على كثير ممن خلق ‏تفضيلا*

* نســـــــأل الله أن يجعلنا ممن قال فيهم :*
* ( والذين هم على ‏صلواتهم يحافظون )*
**

* أرجوكم أدعوا الله لي ولأنفسكم*
* ( أن يعيننا على ذكره وشكره وحسن عبادته )*
* وأن يجعلنا من*
* ( الذين على صلواتهم يحافظون )*

* منقـول للفائدة ..*

**[/frame]

----------

